# صليب الزواج المسيحى



## happy angel (23 مارس 2009)

*صليب الزواج المسيحى 

للزواج صليب ...كثير من الناس لا يعلموا معنى الزواج انة ليس مجرد زوج وزوجة لا انة انسان واحد فى شخص الرب يسوع 
كثير لا يعلمون ان الزيجة سر مقدس باركة رب المجد يسوع بروح حبة 
كثير ايضا ينسون حقوق بعضهما ويغفلون عن حقوق اولادهم وينسوا الرب يسوع لا يضعوا اساسا للبيت ينسوا اجتماعات الصلاة بين افراد الاسرة وينسوا افتقاد بعضهم البعض والاحساس بمشاعر بعضهما فمثلا الاب يتغافى عن السؤال عن ابنة وكزلك الام عن بنتها فتنمو مشاعر شاغرة داخل الفرد مشاعر كلها خوف وشعور بعدم الارتياح فى جميع الاحوال هزا كلة ينشأ انسان مزروع جواة خوف شخص ليس لة هدف وليس لة حب ليعطية لانة لم ياخزة ....صعب اوى لان فاقد الشىء لم يعيطة انا مش بقول ان الاب او الام مش بيحبوا ولادهم بس مش بيعرفوا يعبروا عن حبهم دا بيفكروا لية فى المستقبل بيفكروا يامنوا المستقبل هل فكروا فى ولادهم فى الوقت الحالى للاسف كل دا تسبب فى وجود مشاعر عد احساس بالاهتمام ويفكر الشاب فى اللجوء عن الحب خارج البيت ويوجد اماكن كتير يلجا اليها الشباب مثلا ؛
1-يلجا الشباب الى الكنيسة ليعوض الحب المفتقدة وهزا طريق كويس اوى .
2-فية نوع تانى من الشباب يلجا الى اصدقاء السوء .
3-فية يلجا الى الخطية تفكير منة ان النوع دا من الخطية يشعرة بالامان مع شخص اخر وينسى انة يفقد شىء غالى عندة لانة يكون فى حالة اغماء محاولة للحصول على الحب تجعلة ينسى ما يفقدة مهما كان غالى عندة.
4-فية طرق كتير يلجا اليها الشباب .



يا ريت رجاء محبة قبل ما اى اتنين يتجوزا يسالوا نفسهم هل هما هيدروا يشيلوا الصليب دا ويوصلوة لبر الامان هل همة هيوصلوة للرب يسوع*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى هابى
موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداا

شكرا ليكي هااابي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مارس 2009)

*الموضع جميل جدا ومهم ايضا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (23 مارس 2009)

*شكرااا لسؤالك الرائع وموضوعك الاروع*​


----------



## grges monir (23 مارس 2009)

*الزواج المسيحي مدرسة للمحبّة. هو أيضاً تمرين على الطاعة المتبادلة بين الرجل والمرأة ولكن في البدء وفي النهاية الطاعة والمحبة هما للمسيح.*
*الإكليل إكليل العروسين هو إكليل المجد. هو في الوقت نفسه إكليل الشهادة للمسيح. لذلك نرتل في خدمة الإكليل "أيها الرب إلهنا بالمجد والكرامة كلّلهما" ثلاثاً.*
*كما نرتّل ترتيلة الشهداء :أيها الشهداء القديسين الذين جاهدوا حسناً فتكللوا...."*
*هذا عند دورة العروسين الذين يمسك بيدهما الكاهن الممثل المسيح ماسكاً بيده الأخرى الإنجيل الذي به يرشدهما الى الخلاص*
*موضوع رائع هابى كعادتك*
*ميرسى ليكى*


----------



## candy shop (23 مارس 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااااائع ومهم

شكرااااااااااا ليكى يا هابى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (23 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا هابي

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2009)

_موضوع رااائع جدا
شكرا
الرب يبارككم​_


----------



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى هابى
> موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداا
> 
> شكرا ليكي هااابي
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الموضع جميل جدا ومهم ايضا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> *شكرااا لسؤالك الرائع وموضوعك الاروع*​


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *الزواج المسيحي مدرسة للمحبّة. هو أيضاً تمرين على الطاعة المتبادلة بين الرجل والمرأة ولكن في البدء وفي النهاية الطاعة والمحبة هما للمسيح.*
> *الإكليل إكليل العروسين هو إكليل المجد. هو في الوقت نفسه إكليل الشهادة للمسيح. لذلك نرتل في خدمة الإكليل "أيها الرب إلهنا بالمجد والكرامة كلّلهما" ثلاثاً.*
> *كما نرتّل ترتيلة الشهداء :أيها الشهداء القديسين الذين جاهدوا حسناً فتكللوا...."*
> *هذا عند دورة العروسين الذين يمسك بيدهما الكاهن الممثل المسيح ماسكاً بيده الأخرى الإنجيل الذي به يرشدهما الى الخلاص*
> ...


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااااااااائع ومهم
> 
> شكرااااااااااا ليكى يا هابى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## المجدلية (20 مايو 2009)

_جميل يا هابى ربنا يباركك _


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا هابي
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _موضوع رااائع جدا
> شكرا
> الرب يبارككم​_


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## sameh7610 (20 مايو 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع هابى


ميرسى اوووووووووووووووى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا هابى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

